# Is IPA Alcohol Really Safe On Paint??



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

As title?

Found some in the garage. Smells potent. Just want to be 100% sure before I use it??

tia


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, most on here recommend dilution to 10%, but i've used it at 70% just fine.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, just don't spray onto a hot panel


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

deeman72 said:


> As title?
> 
> Found some in the garage. Smells potent. Just want to be 100% sure before I use it?


Before you go ahead, it might be worth reading this thread!
It isn't unknown here for people to rue the day they applied IPA to their paint.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Buy some CarPro Erazer, much safer imo


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

IPA is absolutely fine, you don't need much at all when diluting, alot say 50/50 but it's just overkill IMO :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A 10% mix of IPA should be deemed fairly strong. What it does if to strong a mix is used, it will soften the paint slightly, and plays around with the chemical make up to an extent..

I would stick to the lower mixes to be safe, especially on single stage paints..

Panel wipe is what I have been using fr around 20 years, never really gone down the IPA route. I guess that is the difference between body shop background and learning the detailing way ..


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

dooka said:


> A 10% mix of IPA should be deemed fairly strong. What it does if to strong a mix is used, it will soften the paint slightly, and plays around with the chemical make up to an extent..
> 
> I would stick to the lower mixes to be safe, especially on single stage paints..
> 
> Panel wipe is what I have been using fr around 20 years, never really gone down the IPA route. I guess that is the difference between body shop background and learning the detailing way ..


what something like this?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_176921_langId_-1_categoryId_165495


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

_Solvents should always be sprayed onto the cleaning towel you are using and never directly onto the paint's surface_

Undiluted isopropyl alcohol (IPA) will temporarily soften pain, often excessively, as you increase the dilution rate, the softening effect drops exponentially. Dilution ratio 1: n (meaning 1 part solute (the material to be diluted) to n parts solvent) 1:10 = IPA to 10 parts distilled water.

_Dilution rates -_ I would recommend 10-25% isopropyl alcohol (IPA) in distilled water as a safe cleaning solution. The reason for this wide range is due to the variations in the clear coat paint systems. A less dense (soft) clear coat should be around the lower range (1:10) conversely denser (hard) clear coats should use a higher dilution (1:25) a less diluted solution of IPA can cause paint stains and may soften paint; hence the recommendation < 10% dilution


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

deeman72 said:


> what something like this?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_176921_langId_-1_categoryId_165495


I haven't seen these before, I thought it was a tack rag at first. I guess they will do the same.

If you have a paint/body shop factor near you, get some slow or fast panel wipe from them. Panel wipe also helps with static when wiping down plastics. Good before painting..


----------

